# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Medizinstudium mit 42, ber 40 Wartesemester, was denkt ihr?

## kk1909

Hallo, ich bin 42, bin seit vielen Jahren Fachkrankenscbwester fr Intensiv/Ansthesie. Abi hab ich 1993 mit einem 3er Schnitt gemacht. Jetzt spiele ich mit dem Gedanken Medizin zu studieren. Meine Kinder sind "aus dem Grbsten raus", und ich mchte mich beruflich verbessern. Was denkt ihr, wie stehen meine Chancen berhaupt einen Studienplatz (in Mnchen) zu bekommen?

----------


## davo

Du wrdest zu 99,9% einen Studienplatz in Mnchen bekommen. Siehe http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=4555 Das wre also nicht das Problem.

----------


## kk1909

Danke fr deine Antwort davo!

----------


## hoppel228

Schau auch mal im oldies und family Forum - da gehrt der Thread eher rein. 

Ich wrds machen. Die meisten sind zwar um die 20 bis Mitte 20, aber paar ltere gibt's immer und mit deinen Voraussetzungen httest auch noch einen Studienplatz sicher. 
Du weit worauf du dich einlsst, hast medizinische Kenntnisse und wir werden eh alle bis 70 oder drber arbeiten mssen - passt mMn alles.  :bhh: 
Hab leider keine Ahnung, ob du definitiv in Mnchen rankommen wrdest - also Studienplatz wrdest auf alle Flle bekommen. Gehen die in Mnchen auch nach Sozialkriterien bei der Vergabe der Pltze? Also schulpflichtige Kinder, Wohnort, unbefristeter Job?

----------


## davo

Siehe Link - Mnchen gehrt stets zu den unbeliebtesten Studienorten. (Vermutlich da sehr teuer und sehr groe Semestergre). Auch ohne jegliches Sozialkriterium (sprich mit SK = 5) hat man dort bisher stets einen Platz sicher gehabt. Garantie fr die Zukunft ist das natrlich keine, aber die Chancen stehen schon seeehr gut.

----------


## cer101

ja bleibt denke ich nur noch zu erwhnen dass man sich mit den naturwiss. Kernfchern nochmal intensiv auseinander setzen sollte, auch mal zu testen wie effizient und effektiv man unter Zeitdruck lernen kann. 

ach ja, von 50 - 67 hat man dann nochmal ne extrem stressige Zeit vor sich. man hat es dann mit vorgesetzten zu tun, die wirklich nicht grundstzlich gtig mit ihren untergebenen umgehen. dh alles muss laufen. da kriegen leute die grad 26, 27 sind schon genug um die ohren gehauen. 

falls du vorhast dann irgw in ne praxis zu wechseln, musst du dir bewusst sein dass du bis zuletzt hchstwahrsch. hoch verschuldet sein wirst. rein finanziell wirst du dir damit sicherlich keinen gefallen tun. hast ja auch 7 jahre verdienstausfall. ach ja, familienleben wrd ich mir vorsorglich auch schon mal ernsthaft aus dem kopf streichen... und wer wei, wie lang der krper da mitmachen wird. damit zu kalkulieren dass du bis 67 fit genug sein wirst, wr denke ich ein bisschen naiv (was ich dir grundstzlicch ja nicht unterstellen willl)

----------


## .Jordan.

Als Fachkrankenschwester fr Intensiv/Ansthesie schiebt man ja sicher auch keine ruhige Kugel.

"Anerkennung fr einen besseren Beruf"?- Ist doch lachhaft.

----------


## kk1909

Das stimmt, ne ruhige Kugel schiebt man auf keinen Fall... Danke euch fr die Antworten! Ich wei ziemlich genau worauf ich mich einlasse, mein Mann ist Ansthesist, ich habe das ganze Studium bei ihm schon miterlebt. @cer, was genau ist das Problem? Bis zur Rente hab ich tatschlich noch genug Zeit zu Arbeiten,  und wenn ich in meinem Beruf bleibe habe ich genauso mit Leuten zu tun, die deutlich jnger sind als ich, und die mir gegenber das Sagen haben. Damit habe ich kein Problem.

----------


## cer101

ah okay, ja wenn du anscheinend genug abgesichert bist, dann auf... wenn der mann arzt ist, ist das denke ich schon mal nicht schlecht  :hmmm...:  

dann auf jeden fall viel spa bei deinem vorhaben, denke fr dich wird es ja immer noch ein "zurck" geben ;)

----------


## hoppel228

Als Krankenschwester hat man ja auch krperlich gut zu tun, muss Nachtdienste abknnen etc. Also vom krperlichen her min. genauso anstrengend wie als Arzt zu arbeiten. Und du knntest ja auch whrend des Studiums paar Stunden in deinem Job arbeiten. 

Wusste nicht, dass Mnchen so unbeliebt ist - aber umso besser fr die Threaderstellerin. Ich wrd nicht so viel drauf geben, was bestimmte Leute, die noch weit weg vom Studienplatz sind, von sich geben. 

Ich knnte mir vorstellen, ein knftiger Chef wre froh, eine nicht Schwangerschafts-gefhrdete Frau zu bekommen oder die zuhause bleiben muss, wegen kranker Kinder.  :bhh:

----------


## kk1909

Hahaha, das stimmt, so hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet!

----------


## Solara

Mach es einfach, du weit wesentlich besser als cer worauf du dich einlsst und wie die Arbeitsbelastung sein wird. Mitlernen von Studienbeginn an reicht, Vorbereitung ist sicher nicht ntig fr einen mind. durchschnittlich intelligenten Menschen ( und der bist du sicherlich, vermutlich deutlich besser). 

Also keine Sorge, das wird gut was, lass dir vorsichtshalber das entsprechende Sozialkriterium bescheinigen und dann ab zum studieren!

Die lteste wirst brigens nicht sein, das gibt es viele, die erst spter anfangen.

----------


## B1tcheeez

Ich denke, du solltest das machen, was du fr richtig hlst und was du willst.
SEI IN DIESER HINSICHT EGOISTISCH.
Und jetzt starte durch!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Feuerblick

Eine Bitte: Keine doppelten Threads erffnen! Dadurch wird das Forum unbersichtlich und man bekommt auch nicht mehr oder klgere Antworten  :Nixweiss: 

Danke!

Gru
Feuerblick
MediLearn-Moderatorin

P.S. Habe das Ganze mal in ein anderes Unterforum verschoben, wo sich sicher mehr Gleichgesinnte finden.

----------


## kk1909

Danke Feuerblick, habe nicht geschafft es selber zu verschieben und habe deswegen einen hnlichen Thread in Oldies eingestellt!

----------


## kk1909

Danke euch allen, ihr habt mir Mut gemacht, ich werde mich fr das WS 2015/16 bewerben (SS gibt es in Mnchen leider nicht)!

----------


## JellyBelly123

Hallo kk1909,

Ich wrde es an deiner Stelle auf jedenfall probieren. Den Studienplatz hast du in Mnchen schonmal sicher und mit deiner Vorbildung macht das ganze doppelt Sinn. Ich finds super gut wenn nicht nur Mitte 20er in den VL hocken. Ich bin gerade in einer hnlichen Situation und bewerbe mich auf ein Zweitstudium. Habe mich wie du auch fragen mssen ob das alles sinnvoll so ist, da zweifelt man schon ein bisschen , ich kenne das aber ich glaube davon drfen wir uns nicht unterkriegen lassen. Du bist auerdem in der noblen Situation dass du die Familienplanung abgeschlossen hast, das ist ein groer Vorteil. 

Eine Freundin hat gerade in NRW als Warterin angefangen mit 27. Bei ihr im Semester gibt es durchaus mehrere die Mitte 40 sind und bereits Kinder und Familie haben , also so unnormal sind wir wohl gar nicht 😊 Ich drcke dir also auch ganz fest die Daumen. Das wird schon klappen! 

LG 
Jelly

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Jelly, danke fr deine Antwort! Das mit den Zweifeln stimmt... Was machst du? Ist Medizin dein Zweitstudium? LG

----------


## cer101

.. Ach ja, was man auch nicht vergessen sollte: du kannst sicherlich einen Platz erhalten, wirst aber damit jmd anderen den Platz zwangslufig wegnehmen und wartesemester verpassen. Auerdem ist es ein extrem teures Studium. Das Geld fr die Ausbildung fr jmd zu verwenden der vll noch ein paar Jahre als Arzt in der Abteilung "herumschwirrt", finde ich pers nicht wirklich im Sinne des Erfinders. 

Falls du aus persnlichen Grnden einfach mal nach ner spannenden Weiterbildung suchst, gibt es ja auch noch Studiengnge fr Senioren, da werden jungen Leuten keine Pltze weggenommen. 

Wie gesagt, so seh ich das. ;)

----------


## Rico

Au weia... peinlich, peinlich.

Jeder, der die Kriterien zur Zulassung erfllt, der hat seinen Studienplatz zurecht und nimmt ihn niemandem weg, wenn man keine Leute mit 30+ haben wollen wrde, dann htten die "Erfinder" das sicher in ihrem Sinne ausgeschlossen, oder?
Es macht ja niemand Vorschriften, wie lange jemand im Beruf arbeiten muss, damit sich die Ausbildung lohnt, soll ja auch Absolventen mit 25 geben, die keine 10 Jahre in dem Beruf geblieben sind - von denen will auch keiner das Geld zurck.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Da ist doch nur einer sauer, der keinen Platz bekommen hat.

----------


## kekskruemel

> .. Ach ja, was man auch nicht vergessen sollte: du kannst sicherlich einen Platz erhalten, wirst aber damit jmd anderen den Platz zwangslufig wegnehmen )


H?
Wenn ich mit 18 Jahren einen Platz bekomme, dann nehme ich auch jemand anderem den Platz "weg".
Total unsinniges "Argument".
Wie SCHN, dass jeder in diesem Land entscheiden darf, wann er als was arbeitet oder welche Ausbildung er macht.
Wre es "nicht im Sinne des Erfinders", gbe es doch im reglementierten Deutschland eine Altersgrenze fr das Medizinstudium.

Im "Seniorenstudium" kann man aber keinen akademischen Abschluss machen ... man macht das nur fr sich selbst. Nix mit nachweisbarer Weiterbildung, die einem auer dem eigenen Interesse nix ntzt.
Und 42 Jahre = Senior?

----------


## kk1909

Hallo cer, was heit denn hier Studienplatz wegnehmen? Ich mchte nicht studieren weil ich mich in meinem Beruf langweile o. ., ich habe damals das Abitur gemacht um irgendwannmal zu studieren. Ich nehme mit meinen Wartesemestern ja auch keinem Abiturienten mit dem erforderlichen NC den Platz weg, die kommen ber die andere Schiene rein. Wenn du der Meinung bist, man ist mit Anfang 40 zu alt um sich umzuorientieren dann tust du mir echt leid. Warum soll ich noch 25 Jahre so weitermachen wenn ich etwas anderes will? Und ausserdem :die Unis werden auch durch Steuern finanziert, ich habe bisher schon viele Jahre Steuern bezahlt. Du auch?

----------


## hoppel228

Das eine bestimmte Stuhl-affine Person auch in jedem Beitrag indirekt oder direkt rumtzen muss - selbst der Unterton ist immer negativ. Fr mich einfach nur Neid und Missgunst. 

Mit 42 ist man kein Senior! Sie hat die ntigen Voraussetzungen und gut ist - ihr steht genauso ein Studienplatz zu, wie Leuten Anfang 20. Leute wegen ihres Alters zu diskriminieren geht gar nicht. Zumal Anfang 40 auch wirklich kein Alter ist. Selbst wenn man mit 18/ 19 anfangen wrde mit Medstudium, heit das noch lange nicht, dass man es auch die nchsten 50 Jahre macht. Ist fr jede/ jeden die eigene Entscheidung. 

Ich finds immer toll, wenn sich Leute ihren Traum erfllen wollen. Zumal sie nicht im KH herumschwirren wrde, sondern als rztin arbeiten wrde. Als Chef wrs doch ein Plus keinen Frischling zu bekommen, sondern Leute die schon jahrelang im KH gearbeitet haben.

----------


## Rico

> Da ist doch nur einer sauer, der keinen Platz bekommen hat.


Wie auch ohne bisher vorhandene Hochschulzugangsberechtigung?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## cer101

:Grinnnss!:  


Ja, so ist das halt. Bin nicht der einzige auf der Welt mit so einer Meinung. 

Solche Diskussionen gingen schon in der Verg durch die Presse bei mehr oder weniger hnlichen Fllem

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Wie auch ohne bisher vorhandene Hochschulzugangsberechtigung?


Noch besser  :Grinnnss!:  So genau verfolge ich das Getrolle von Schlern nicht  :Nixweiss:

----------


## .Jordan.

> Ja, so ist das halt. Bin nicht der einzige auf der Welt mit so einer Meinung. 
> 
> Solche Diskussionen gingen schon in der Verg durch die Presse bei mehr oder weniger hnlichen Fllem


Ihr seid eben die einzigen, die den wahren Durchblick haben. Glckwunsch!

----------


## Rico

> Solche Diskussionen gingen schon in der Verg durch die Presse bei mehr oder weniger hnlichen Fllem


Und wie wurde in dieser Diskussion der Artikel 12 des Grundgesetzes gewrdigt?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ach, jetzt wei ich auch wieder wer cer101 ist  :Grinnnss!: 

Konzentriere dich vielleicht besser auf ein mglichst gutes abi, damit dir nachher keiner den Platz wegnehmen kann  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nurbanu

Stuhl-affin ist doch ein herrlicher Euphemismus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kk1909

Haha, genau, das wre schlau! Lieben Dank euch Anderen!!

----------


## EVT

cer, wenn du zum Auswahlwochenende in Witten eingeladen werden solltest (schaffen ja auch nur ca. 10%), solltest du da im Gesprch nicht so einen Unsinn verzapfen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nurbanu

Doch. Sonst wird er noch Arzt  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Stuhl-affin. Geil. Erneut ein Troll im Forum. Kann man die nicht wegsperren?

----------


## cer101

ja, mit fakten und argumenten arbeiten kann man von Medizinern anscheinend nicht erwarten. 

Komm mir vor wie in nem Rudel bellender Hunde. 

Ach wie schn, dass ich eigl gar nicht med studieren MSSTE  :hmmm...:  

Aber Gratulation euch allen nochmal zum guten abi. Da kann man sich denk ich schon seeehr weit ausm Fenster lehnen. 

Also ich hab zumindest grad mal was anderes zu tun ;) 

politisch korrekte gre euch allen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Moment....Scherzchirurg? Bist du es? Bist du zurck gekommen um wieder peinlichen Murks zu schreiben?

----------


## Nurbanu

Richtig, z.B. mal das Abitur ablegen.

----------


## Rico

> ja, mit fakten und argumenten arbeiten kann man von Medizinern anscheinend nicht erwarten.


Ah, welche Fakten von Dir hab ich denn berlesen? ich hab nur eine Meinung gelesen, das kann man ja wohl kaum als Fakten bezeichnen?  :Nixweiss: 
Hingegen hab ich von Deiner Seite zum Einwand, wie Deine Meinung mit dem verfassungsmig verbrieften Grundrecht auf freie Berufswahl (eben jener der Art. 12 des Grundgesetzes) in Einklang zu bringen ist, jedenfalls nichts erhellendes gehrt. Da wre ich natrlich sehr gespannt gewesen, denn es bedarf ja schon eines sehr gewichtigen Arguments, wenn Du ein Grundrecht einschrnken bzw. verweigern willst.

----------


## Feuerblick

Nun fttert den Troll doch nicht auch noch!!!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Kann man dem Troll nicht vllt ne einwchige Pause gnnen, in der er mal darber nachdenken darf ob es nicht sehr respektlos ist, jemanden der 42 ist als Senior zu bezeichnen? Bzw. ob man allgemein so respektlos anderen gegenber sein sollte....das geht ja gar nicht.

----------


## Rhiannon

Mal davon ab, dass jedem, der es mchte und qualifiziert ist auch sein Studienplatz zusteht, kann man auch mit Anfang 40 dann immer noch lang genug im Job sein. Im Zweifel auch noch gute 50 Jahre  :hmmm...:

----------


## Feuerblick

> Kann man dem Troll nicht vllt ne einwchige Pause gnnen, in der er mal darber nachdenken darf ob es nicht sehr respektlos ist, jemanden der 42 ist als Senior zu bezeichnen? Bzw. ob man allgemein so respektlos anderen gegenber sein sollte....das geht ja gar nicht.


Kann man ihn nicht einfach ignorieren?  :Nixweiss:  Ohne Futter gehen auch kleine niedliche Trolle ein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

Ich bin fr eine Sperrung. Warum, habe ich gerade Brutus geschrieben.

----------


## Feuerblick

Wir arbeiten an einer Intervention  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lottisworld

Hey  :Grinnnss!:  Ich kann Dir zwar nicht sagen, wie es in Mnchen ist, aber bei mir hat es seinerzeit unter (fast) selbigen Bedingungen wie den Deinen auf Anhieb geklappt. Bin gerade fertig geworden und hab es keine Sekunde bereut. LG und viel Erfolg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab auch einen im Semester mit ber 40... why not, man lebt nur einmal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JellyBelly123

> Wie auch ohne bisher vorhandene Hochschulzugangsberechtigung?


Echt jetzt? Cer101 hat noch kein Abitur? Na das erklrt dann wohl seinen Mangel an einer reflektierten, sinnvollen Argumentationsweise 😁 

@kk1909, ich kann dich/uns brigens beruhigen, was solche unentspannten, vorurteilsbeladenen Jnglinge wie cer101 angeht. Die  Freundin von mir die mit 27 gerade losstudiert hat erzhlte mir dass die meisten ganz jungen Frischabiturientin sehr positiv auf die etwas lteren Mitstudenten reagieren und keinen Bogen um sie machen. Also so kleine verwhnte unreife "cer101" s wird's wohl berall mal geben, aber davon lassen wir uns nicht einschchtern oder? 😄😎

Lg

----------


## Arrhytmicin

Wenn cer dann sein Abitur gemacht und sich durch kackeberge gewhlt hat, kann er ja vielleicht was konstruktives beitragen zur Diskussion....aber auf die Art und Weise hilft wohl leider nur ein Verweis in die Spielecke...! Anmaend einfach nur! 

@kk1909: hast meine Hochachtung, dass du das durchziehen willst! Du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen! Glaube auch nicht dass du dann an der Uni als "Oldie" ein Problem haben wirst....es wird wohl nur so sein, dass dir wohl keine Chefarzt-Karriere mehr offenstehen wird. Aber das weist du ja! Du bringst jedenfalls etwas sehr wichtiges mit: die richtige Motivation dafr! Viel Glck! :Smilie:

----------


## famulant

@kk1909 ich denke du solltest es einfach machen und gerade da du ja vom fach bist ist das doch einfach eine weiterentwicklung. Ich denke das wird jeder hoch anerkennen, wenn du das mit 42 noch durchziehst.

Ich bin 40 und hab nach dem psychologie studium erstmal 13 jahre i d industrie gearbeitet ... hat mir nie wirklich spass gemacht und ich hab in regelmaessigen abstaenden immer wieder dran gedacht noch med zu studieren, mir dann aber immer wieder gedacht das geht nicht und ich muss mich halt einfach durchbeissen. Jetzt ueberleg ich es mir sehr ernsthaft u hab auch schon im kh bei ops hospitiert was mich echt begeistert hat.

Werde in den weihnachtsferien nochmal hospitieren und mich dann entscheiden.

Waer auf jeden fall toll noch andere 40er im oktober im hoersaal zu treffen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kk1909

Guten Morgen famulant! Danke fr deine Antwort! Das bestrkt mich in meinem Vorhaben. Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist in deinem Job dann versuch es! Wo hospitierst du in den Weihnachtsferien? 
Schne Gre, kk1909

----------


## EVT

Famulant, hast du das Studium in Deutschland abgeschlossen? Wenn ja, bist du Zweitstudent und die Bewerbung wre nicht so einfach.

----------


## blaabc

Bekommt man denn mit nem 3er Abi wegen des "hohen" Alters direkt nen Studienplatz? Oder hast du wirklich 40 Wartesemester angehuft?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Bekommt man denn mit nem 3er Abi wegen des "hohen" Alters direkt nen Studienplatz?


Ne wieso sollte man auch? Nur wenn die Zahl der Wartesemester stimmt und man kein Zweitstudent ist.

----------


## blaabc

Ich hatte initial nicht gecheckt, dass wohl 40 Wartesemester vorliegen.

----------


## kk1909

Hallo bleibt, ja, ich habe wirklich ber 40 Wartesemester.

----------


## kk1909

Sollte Hallo blaabc heien!

----------


## lottisworld

Ich denke, dass Du Dir auch abgesehen von den vielen WS keine Gedanken machen musst. Wenn Du dennoch ganz sicher gehen willst, bist Du aufgrund Deiner Kinder auch ein Hrtefall. Mit Deiner qualifizierten Ausbildung und Deinem Mann als Background ist das auch finanziell wirklich gut zu stemmen. Und selbst so alte Mdels scheinen noch realistische Chancen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt zu haben, ganz abseits von den viel beworbenen Hauarzt- Modellen  :Grinnnss!:  ich drck Dir jedenfalls die Daumen!

----------


## Peter_1

> ganz abseits von den viel beworbenen Hauarzt- Modellen


Der Arzt fr den ambitionierten Masochisten  :Grinnnss!: 

Hausarzt (oder berhaupt niedergelassener Arzt jedweder FA-richtung)wrde ich im Ernst brigens mit den dann im Facharztstatus frhestens 53 Lenzen nur im Angestellten-, oder im Praxis-wurde-mir-geschenkt-Modus machen wollen.

----------


## kk1909

Danke dir lottisworld!

----------


## famulant

@kk1909 danke  :Grinnnss!:  das bestaerkt mich auch. Ich werde in muenchen in einem kleinen haus i d orthopaedie hospitieren. Ein schulfreund v mir ist dort arzt u ich kann ein zwei tage mit ihm mitlaufen.

@evt. Danke fuer den hinweis. Ich hab in dem fall glueck denn ich hab mein erstes studium im ausland abgeschlossen und zaehl dadurch auch als erstbewerber. mit 40 wartesemestern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kk1909

Hey, dann treffen wir uns vielleicht wirklich im Oktober! Ich hoffe du hast zwei gute Tage im OP! Schne Gre, kk1909

----------


## famulant

Hi kk1909
Wollte mal fragen ob / wie du dich entschieden hast!?

----------


## kk1909

Hallo famulant! Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall einen Studienplatz bewerben, ab 21.4.kann man sich bewerben. Hoffe, dass es klappt.wie sieht es bei dir aus?

----------


## famulant

Ich werd mich auch bewerben in muenchen. Bin ziemlich sicher das wir mit unseren wartesemstern einen platz bekommen.  :Smilie: 
Koennen ja dann einen oldie club gruenden  :Smilie:

----------


## kk1909

Haha, lustig! Das knnen wir gern machen! Da sind bestimmt noch einige andere Oldies dabei! Ich wnsch dir viel Glck fr die Bewerbung!

----------


## AlexStudent

Ihr schafft das mit diesen Wartesemestern bestimmt, von meiner Seite (40, 2.FS) viel Erfolg und findet euch schnell zurecht im Uni-Alltag.

----------


## kk1909

Hallo AlexStudent! Danke, dass macht Mut! Darf ich fragen, was du vor deinem Studium gemacht hast?

----------


## famulant

Hallo Alex, danke auch von meiner seite fuer die ermutigung. Mich wuerde es auch interessieren was du vkorher gemacht hast. Vg und weiter viel erfolg im studium!

----------


## famulant

@ kk danke ... dir auch ... lasmal was hoeren wie es beidir laeuft.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Ich werd mich auch bewerben in muenchen. Bin ziemlich sicher das wir mit unseren wartesemstern einen platz bekommen. 
> Koennen ja dann einen oldie club gruenden


Wenn ich jetzt meine Urlaubssemester wie geplant einteile und Du Dein Studium brav durchziehst, mssten wir uns im Modul 4 oder so treffen.  :bhh:  Gleich alt sind wir sowieso schon, das wird sich nicht mehr ndern, hstel...

----------


## Kaujoc

@ kk1909
@ famulant

Erstmal ein groes "Hallo" in die Runde!

Lange habe ich mitgelesen! Es ist zeitig meinen Senf oder Fragen abzugeben. 
Wenn alles gut luft, werdet Ihr beiden ein weiteres Mitglied im vermeintlichen "oldie-club Mnchen" begren drfen bzw. wollen oder knnen!
(Ich hoffe es gibt keine Aufnahmeprfung :hmmm...: )
Stelle mir mit meinen 38 Jahren natrlich die ein oder andere Frage. 

1. bisher wurde das Vorhaben Medizinstudium aufgrund finanzieller Planungen nicht realisiert! Ich denke, ich liege richtig, dass keiner von uns auf finanzielle Spritzen wartet bzw. es ntig hat. Deshalb meine Frage - ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr  nebenbei etwas arbeiten werdet - wie Ihr das meistert? Wie viele Stunden? 
Ich werde wohl in den Genuss kommen 20-30 h in der Woche zu arbeiten. Das mit der Vorklinik zu vereinbaren ist sicherlich beraus schwierig. Wre toll, wenn das klappt. Ab 30 Jahren ist ein gewisser Anspruch auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Schon gar nicht in Mnchen :hmmm...: 
2. Umfeld: Wie ist der Zuspruch aus dem fam. Umfeld? Bzw. Partner/Freunde? Da mache ich mir bei Dir, kk1909 gar keine Gedanken, Partner vom Fach, kids "aus dem Grten", zudem selber noch vom Fach! Mach es!
Und "famulant" hat uns eh erkannt :hmmm...: )) Auch da sicherlich sinnvoll. Allerdings sind die Anforderungen an die Herren der Schpfung doch etwas anders. 
Also, bevor ich ausufere, wre supernett wenn Ihr etwas zur Tagesordnung "Finanzen" resp. "Nebenjob" und Zuspruch schreiben knntet!

Wre doch gelacht...
Gre,
Inge Meysel

----------


## Kandra

20-30h pro Woche zu arbeiten ist an der LMU auch in der Klinik extrem schwierig und vermutlich nicht ohne zeitliche Einbuen zu schaffen.

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Kandra! Meinst du 20-30 Std pro Woche arbeiten unter der Woche, oder meinst du auch am Wochenende? Danke fr deine Antwort, kk1909

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Kaujoc! Vielen Dank fr deinen Post! Das wre ja toll, wenn unser "Oldie-Club" erweitert werden wrde! 
Ich werde versuchen auf 50%-Basis auf meiner Station weiterzuarbeiten.Habe da sehr flexible Arbeitszeiten, auch Wochenenden/Feiertage. Wenn ich merke, dass es mir zeitlich zuviel wird muss ich die Arbeitszeit leider reduzieren. Dann wrde es finanziell aber schlechter aussehen. Wie du gesagt hast, man hat sich in dem Alter schon an einen gewissen Lebensstandard gewhnt.
Das Feedback aus meinem Umfeld ist sehr positiv, eigentlich sind alle der Meinung, dass ich es auf jeden Fall machen soll, trotz des hohen Alters. Das hat mich echt bestrkt in meinem Vorhaben. 
Darf ich fragen, was du derzeit beruflich machst? Hast du Kinder? Wie flexibel sind deine Arbeitszeiten? 
Mein Mann hat whrend des Studiums ca 20 Std die Woche in einem Schlaflabor gearbeitet. Das ging eigentlich ganz gut,obwohl wir ab den klin. Semestern das erste Kind hatten und ich im Schichtdienst 30Std /Woche gearbeitet hatte. 
Schne Gre, kk1909

----------


## Kaujoc

> 20-30h pro Woche zu arbeiten ist an der LMU auch in der Klinik extrem schwierig und vermutlich nicht ohne zeitliche Einbuen zu schaffen.


ok, Danke Dir, Kandra! Ich sehe schon, selbst in der Klinik wrde die Kopplung mit Nebenjobs viel Orga bentigen. 20 flexible Wochenstunden, welche ins Wochenende reichen, sollten jedoch machbar sein. Hoffe ich zumindest.
Mir fllt gerade ein: Wie ist das denn vom LPA -in Bayern- mit dem KPP geregelt? Kann es sein, dass das irgendwann "verfllt"? Meines liegt schon ein paar Tage hinter mir! Vielleicht hast Du da eine Info? Wre nett!

----------


## famulant

Hi zusammen
Also von familie und freunden hab auch ich so gut wie ausschliesslich zuspruch bekommen. Die sehen das alle ueberraschend positiv. Man lebt eben nur einmal. Manche freunde sagen sogar sie wuerden sich sowas auch gerne trauen und ich denke ganz allgemein sind viele nicht so happy mit ihrem job wollen aber halt die sicherheit u d lebensstandard den er bietet nicht aufgeben.

Ich werde mich waehrend d studium schon ziemlich einschraenken muessen aber das ist es mir einfach wert. Arbeiten will ich auch nebenbei aber 20h waeren mir erstmal zu viel ... zumindest im ersten semester muss es mit weniger gehen.

Meint ihr eigentlich das es noeglich ist einen tag unter der woche fest zu arbeiten? Oder fliegt man dann automatisch durch wenn man an pflichtveranstaltungen nicht teilnehmen kann?

----------


## Kaujoc

Danke fr Eure dargestellten Planungen! Etwas seelischer und moralischer Beistand tut immer gut. Auch deshalb, weil mein Umfeld die volle Bandbreite abdeckt. Angefangen von meiner ehemaligen Stationsrztin, Ex-Kollegen, entfernterer Bekanntenkreis, die alle sagen, es passt zu mir - mach es. Bis hin zu Menschen, deren emotionale Bindung zu mir etwas gefestigter ist, die skeptisch bis zur vlligen Ablehnung reagieren. Klassische Aussagen wie "Man kann sich nicht alle Trume verwirklichen" oder "In dem Alter? Spinnst Du?" sind da an der Tagesordnung -wohl wissend, wie sehr es mich fasziniert.

Naja, fr mich absolut nachvollziehbar, weil man bei Risiken natrlich unmittelbar involviert wre. Sofern meine Finanzplanung steht, werde ich es jedoch eigenstndig - auch etwas egoistisch - entscheiden. 

Die Aussage von doch einigen, ich wrde jungen Studenten den Studienplatz wegnehmen, hat zumindest etwas Bestand . Schlielich werden hier ordentlich Steuergelder in die Hand genommen. Klar, habe ich vorab schon einiges steuertechnisch geleistet, jedoch wrde ich diesem Berufstand doch viel weniger Jahre zur Verfgung stehen als junge Mediziner.
Was denkt Ihr darber? Wie ist denn die aktuelle Personalpolitik? Ich glaube, htte ich einen Bewerberpool mit Medizinern, wrde ich mich auch eher fr junge, gut ausgebildete und formbare Menschen entscheiden. Lebenserfahrung in allen Ehren. Da Medizin ja keine exakte Wissenschaft ist, spielt meiner Meinung nach Erfahrung im Fach eine groe Rolle.
Zumindest hat mir diese Art von Auswahlverfahren ein Chefarzt in einer Klinik vermittelt als er mir fuchtelnderweise die tollen, aalglatten Lebenslufe -vllig begeistert- unter die Nase hielt! Ich glaube der wrde ltere Bewerber nur als Stations-Hofnarr anstellen. :hmmm...: 

Es bleibt spannend bei mir. Ein paar Stellschrauben zur Studienfinanzierung hab ich ja noch. Mich wrde auch interessieren ob man einen vollen Arbeitstag ohne groartigen Zeitverlust einbauen kann?

@kk ach ja, komme ursprnglich aus der Sportschiene, Sani. Und bin leider seit langer Zeit bei einem Automobilhersteller hngen geblieben.(Kurzfassung) 
Weder Nachwuchs noch verheiratet. Zumindest nicht wissentlich.
Hast die Unterlagen schon eingereicht? Am 21. gings ja los...

----------


## Mexxi

Hey Zusammen,

ich bin zwar "erst" 26 und hole kommendes Schuljahr mein Abi ber die Berufsoberschule (einjhrig- hab bisher nur Fachabi) nach um dann (hoffentlich) 2016 einen Studienplatz fr Medizin zu bekommen. Aber selbst bei mir fallen die Reaktionen in meiner Umgebung sehr vielfltig- von heiter bis wolkig- aus. Ich wei, dass diese negativen Meinungen, erst recht wenn sie aus der Familie kommen, manchmal echt runterziehen knnen. Aber mal ehrlich... hab ich Lust in 40 Jahren dazustehen und zu bereuen, dass ich es nie versucht habe, nur weil ANDERE der Meinung waren, es sei quatsch?! Die mssen ja mit der Entscheidung nicht leben. Insofern: Ich finds cool- wenn du das durchziehst. Ich drck die Daumen!

----------


## davo

> Meint ihr eigentlich das es noeglich ist einen tag unter der woche fest zu arbeiten? Oder fliegt man dann automatisch durch wenn man an pflichtveranstaltungen nicht teilnehmen kann?


Das wrde z.B. in Gieen definitiv nicht funktionieren - und vermutlich auch an keiner anderen Uni. Wir hatten im 1. und im 2. Semester an 4 von 5 Wochentagen Pflichtveranstaltungen, und im 3. und 4. Semester an 5 von 5 Wochentagen - und auerdem oft auch noch Ausweichtermine oder Klausuren am "freien" Tag. Wer seine Fehltermine berschreitet, kann den Schein nicht bekommen.

----------


## hoppel228

@Kaujoc: Die Aussage, anderen Leuten einen Studienplatz "wegnehmen", find ich grenzwertig. Das impliziert, dass du den Studienplatz nicht so sehr verdient hast, wie andere. Aber wieso solltest du nicht genauso studieren drfen, auch im etwas hheren Alter und auch ein fr den Staat kostenintensives Studienfach. Es bleibt auch jedem selbst berlassen, was derjenige dann mit dem Abschluss anfngt - Freiheit in der Berufswahl. Es gibt soviele junge Leute, die nach dem Medstudium in die Wirtschaft gehen und nicht als Arzt ttig sind - haben die dann anderen den Studienplatz weggenommen?

PS: Zu Beginn des Threads, gab es die Diskussion bzgl. "Studienplatz wegnehmen" schonmal - schau da mal rein.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bzgl. einen Tag in der Woche ganztags arbeiten..kann durchaus klappen, wenn du Kurse, die an dem einen Tag statt finden auf nen anderen "verlegst" indem du ihn in ner anderen Gruppe mitmachst. Hat ja nicht das ganze Semester jeden Tag den gleichen Plan. Dann werden andere Tage evtl stressiger, aber so kannst du dir nen Tag freischaufeln.

----------


## nie

In Gttingen wr das auch gegangen. Hatte eigentlich in der Vorklinik immer einen (manchmal auch 2) Tag pro Woche frei. Man muss allerdings schon flexibel sein.

----------


## Miss_H

In Mnchen geht das definitiv nicht, dort ist man einfach unflexibel.

----------


## Kaujoc

ok, Dank an alle und @hoppel228, hast schon recht. Wollte auch nicht unbedingt ein neues Fass aufmachen. Letztlich
wollte ich damit nur sagen, dass ich nicht mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend renne und Kritik durchaus offen gegenberstehe. Sollte ich diesbezglich zustzlichen Diskussionsbedarf haben, nutze ich die Suchfunktion.
Habt alle ein schnes We!

----------


## kk1909

Guten Morgen allerseits! 
@Kaujoc: Ja, ich hab die Unterlagen eingereicht! Bzgl. 'Studienplatz wegnehmen' sehe ich es eigentlich wie Hoppel,mu ich sagen. 
@famulant : wie sieht es bei dir aus mit der Bewerbung an HSS? 
Schnen Tag noch, kk1909

----------


## AlexStudent

Guten Morgen,
was den Zuspruch betrifft, so habe ich gleichfalls nur positiven Zuspruch erhalten (bis auf einen Fall), aber wichtig war mir vor allem, dass meine Familie hinter dem Vorhaben steht und die finden es gut. Auch sonst dachte ich mir vor dem Schritt: lieber einmal probiert, mit offenem Ausgang. Dann gibt es spter, so wie es Mexxi sagt, nichts zu bereuen.
Und siehe da: Es ist richtig super  :Grinnnss!:  Also nicht vom Stress und so, der ist schon enorm, aber das Studium an und fr sich: Hammer, jederzeit wieder - und selbst die Biochemie finde ich spannend  :hmmm...: 

Nebenher jobben musste ich jedoch auf ein Minimum reduzieren, mehr als 1/2 Tag pro Woche schaffe ich leider nicht, was natrlich finanziell die Situation etwas enger macht. Vlt. wrde mehr gehen, aber neben den Pflichtveranstaltungen mit 85%-Anwesenheitspflicht kommen auch immer wieder Kurse und Veranstaltungen mittelfristig rein, die Planungen gehrig durcheinander wirbeln. Aber das ist halt so, mssen wir einfach durch. Wochenenden halte ich mir mglichst frei, es gibt genug zu lernen und Familien-, Paar- und Freizeit muss auch sein. Bafg in unserem Alter geht leider kaum noch, es gibt fr manchen von uns das Aufstiegsstipendium und auch den KfW-Studienkredit wrde ich mir nochmals anschauen.

Viele Gre

----------


## Mexxi

Die finanzielle Situation macht mir auch etwas zu schaffen. Im Moment bin ich noch voll berufsttig, verdiene aber auch keine Milliarden, um monatlich tausende von Euros beiseite zu schaffen. Ohne Bafg, Rckladen und Studienkredit ..... 1/2 Tag pro Woche arbeiten... das reicht um Miete etc. zu finanzieren? Sorry, das ich so doof Frage, aber bisher bin ich mit Nebenjobs usw. noch nicht so in Berhrung gekommen und werd mich da noch um einiges schlauer machen mssen...

Liebe Gre!

----------


## AlexStudent

Nein, das reicht natrlich nicht, es sind halt die verschiedensten Quellen, die das Studium finanziell mglich machen. Leider gibt es ab einem gewissen Alter so gut wie nichts mehr... Auer dem Aufstiegsstipendium und dem KfW-Kredit habe ich nichts mehr gefunden (... und bin fr jeden Tipp dankbar...).

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Habt ihr denn den Anspruch das Studium in Regelstudienzeit zu schaffen oder wre z.B. ein Semester zustzlich schlimm? Dann knnte man den Stundenplan etwas entzerren und so auch mehr Zeit fr Arbeit haben.

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Sanguis! Den Anspruch hab ich schon, falls mir nicht Biochemie oder Chemie ein Bein stellen!falls ich merke, dass die Arbeit zuviel wird 'nebenher' muss ich die Reileine ziehen. Habe mit meiner Stationsleitung schon gesprochen, dass ich evtl sehr spontan meine Arbeitszeit reduzieren muss.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ok, es klang nur so als wrdest du Probleme mit Bezahlung der Miete und Co bekommen, wenn du sehr wenig arbeiten knntest, aber wenn du das irgendwie hinkriegst isses ja gut.

----------


## kk1909

Ja, bis mein Mann seinen Facharzt fertig hat mssten wir uns sehr einschrnken, was ich den Kindern zuliebe gern vermeiden mchte. Das wre in 1-1,5 Jahren.

----------


## famulant

Hi kk yup ich hab heut auch meine bewerbung weggeschickt.  :Smilie: )
Drueck euch allen die daumen.
Habt ihr denn schon angefangen euch vorzubereiten? Vor chemie hatte ich den meisten bammel und hab mir daher mal eine alte asugabe vom zweck besorgt. Ich dinds zwar sau schwer nachdem mein abi ja schon etwas her ist und ich da in der schule wenig spass und erfolg bei hatte aber ich merke einen riesen unterschied bei der motivation jetzt weil ich weis warum ichs lerne.

----------


## AlexStudent

Ja, auch meinerseits viel Erfolg mit eurer Bewerbung. Es drfte mit dieser Anzahl von Wartesemestern ja ein Leichtes sein  :Grinnnss!: 

Was die Vorbereitungen betrifft: Ein gebrauchter Zeeck ist eine gute Wahl, auf Youtube geistern auch viele viele Videos bzgl. Chemie rum, einfach mal umschauen. Hier in HD beherrscht das 1. Semester die makroskopische Anatomie, da wre statt dem Zeeck mehr der Prometheus angesagt, htte mir das Leben leichter gemacht... Wie sind denn die Schwerpunkte in M im 1. Semester?

Ansonsten: Viele Spa mit euren Vorbereitungen...

----------


## kk1909

Hallo AlexStudent, danke fr den Tip mit dem Zeeck! 
Hallo famulant! Chemie macht mir auch jetzt schon Sorgen (ich war auf einem neusprachlichen Zweig im Gymnasium und hatte nur das Minimum an Chemie, auerdem ist es ca. 100 Jahre her...). Ich denke, es ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee sich vorzubereiten!...

----------


## kk1909

@Kaujoc, wie hast du dich entschieden? Wirst du dich um einen Studienplatz bewerben? 
Schne Gre, kk1909

----------


## Kaujoc

Hey kk1909, ja, werde noch diese Woche alles einreichen. Dann hab ich noch grob 3 Monate zeit um meine Nebenjob-Geschichte fr alle Beteiligten so hinzubiegen, dass es passt und gengend Zeit zum Bffeln bleiben kann. Zumindest flexibel, wie bei Dir. Von meinen geplanten 30h bin ich natrlich weg. KFW etc. macht fr mich persnlich keinen Sinn. 
Trotzdem bin ich jetzt erstmal recht zuversichtlich und freue mich...

Werde mich brigens wie Du und famulant auch etwas vorbereiten (mssen). Chemie, Bio, Physik. Ich hab viel zu groen Respekt davor.
Zudem bin ich zu lange raus. Wenigstens die Grundlagen - auch wenn viele meinen vorbereiten bringt nichts. Bei mir schon! :hmmm...:  Also von "Chemie fr Ahnungslose" bis zum Zeeck alles mit bei!
Ich musste so lachen, ich hab in einer verwahrlosten Bcherkiste "Lernen zu lernen" gefunden! Vielleicht sollte ich das als Appetizer nehmen...
Weit Du eigentlich etwas bezglich der Standorte? In Mnchen ist es ja etwas dezentral. Pendeln zwischen Innenstadt und Grohadern. 
Ich war der Meinung, dass das verndert werden soll!? 
Wahrscheinlich erst dann, wenn der gute alte "Toaster" in den Orbit geschossen wird!?!?
Gru

----------


## famulant

Mich wuerde auch interessieren wie die schwerpunkte im 1 semester gelegt sind. Weis es jemand von euch??

----------


## famulant

Na vielleicht koennen wir ja das erste treffen der senioren-lerngruppe auch schon vor dem semesterbeginn einberufen? Was meint ihr?

----------


## Dummie

Ich denke, dass ihr euch zu viele Sorgen und Gedanken macht. Zwar bin ich mit 24 Jahren jnger, aber ich hatte damals ganz andere Ziele und hatte daher nicht durchgngig Bio und auch Physik wurde schnell abgewhlt. Auerdem hatte ich aufgrund meiner Schullaufbahn und Lehrermangel keine einzige Stunde Chemie. Es ist also eigentlich alles schief gelaufen. ::-oopss: 

Durch den Zivildienst und eine Ausbildung zum Krankenpfleger hab ich dann aber noch die Kurve bekommen. Eigentlich wre ich jetzt noch am Warten, aber das Losglck hat zugeschlagen und so bin ich jetzt Ersti in Gttingen.

Auch ich hatte die gleichen Sorgen und hatte angefangen mir Dinge vorher zumindest grob anzuschauen. Hab aber gemerkt, dass es nichts bringt und jetzt wo es tatschlich losging war eh alles vergessen. Bin also froh, dass ich die Zeit anders genutzt hatte.  ::-angel:  Ein groer Vorteil ist aber momentan (noch) meine Ausbildung zum Krankenpfleger, denn ich habe vieles schon mal gehrt und kann es dadurch gut in dem Gesamtzusammenhang einordnen. Auerdem bin ich bereits sicher im Umgang mit der Fachtermini. In Anatomie wurde z.B. anfangs noch die deutsche Bezeichnung genannt, aber danach nur noch die Fachtermini. 

Momentan machen wir bzw. haben wir gemacht (Regelstudiengang) Anatomie, Cytologie, Genetik, Physiologie, Biochemie, Physik. Bisher habe ich das Gefhl, dass alles gut machbar ist. Schlielich wird der Stoff in den Vorlesungen vermittelt, dann im Praktia vertieft und weitere Fragen knnen dann noch in freiwilligen Tutorien und in Fachschaftsgruppen besprochen werden. Auerdem ist man ja nicht alleine sondern kann sich auch von anderen etwas erklren lassen und wiederum den anderen etwas erklren (Lerngruppen).

Also nur Mut. Nutzt die freie Zeit noch fr andere Dinge und lasst es auf euch zukommen. Und wenn euch eben Wissen fehlt, dann eignet ihr euch dieses Wissen eben an. Ich hab in Chemie noch nicht so viel nachgelernt und kann die Ablufe trotzdem mehr oder weniger verstehen. Auerdem werden bei uns Vorkurse angeboten, die jetzt demnchst stattfinden.

----------


## ihtdln

> Mich wuerde auch interessieren wie die schwerpunkte im 1 semester gelegt sind. Weis es jemand von euch??


In Mnchen liegt der Schwerpunkt im ersten Semester ganz klar auf Anatomie. Makro-, Mikro-, Neuro- alles im ersten Semester und den ersten ca 6 Wochen des zweiten Semesters. Aber dafr hat mans dann auch wirklich hinter sich (zumindest bis zum Physikum  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Kaujoc

Passend zum Thema kommt heute Abend im Ersten das Drama "Besser spt als nie". Bin gespannt was hier als Drama behandelt wird...
@famulant, also ich wre fr ein Vorabtreffen gerne dabei. Knnen ja im privaten Bereich dazu alles abklren! Und zwecks Schwerpunkte hat ja mein Vorredner alles gesagt.  

http://www.mecum-online.de/de/studiu...t_1/index.html

wirst Du ja sicherlich schon kennen.

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Kaujoc und famulant! Ich bin auch dabei, falls es ein Oldie - Treffen gibt!
@Dummie :danke fr deine Antwort!

----------


## Kaujoc

Hey kk1909 und famulant,
um etwas konkreter zu werden: Wre super, wenn das klappt! Allersptestens nach der Einschreibung im August! Gerne gleich in Mnchen. Kommt natrlich drauf an ob etwaige Sommerurlaube von Euch geplant sind oder ob Mnchen direkt fr Euch passt!? Bzw. wo Ihr wohnt? 
Ich wre flexibel. Vom feeling her hab ich ein gutes Gefhl, dass noch der ein oder andere betagte hinzukommt :hmmm...: 
(wenn ich mir die Anzahl der Klicks hier so anschaue)
Gebt Bescheid und ffnet bitte die private Nachrichtenoption!

Schne Pfingsten allerseits!

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Kaujoc! Hab die Funktion freigeschaltet. Die Immatrikulationsfrist wrde auf dem Zulassungsbescheid stehen, oder? Bei mir passt Mnchen. Sind im August die letzten zwei Wochen im Urlaub.
Schne Pfingsten!

----------


## Kaujoc

ok, danke! Dachte, zur Terminfindung wre es wahrscheinlich besser das evtl. im Hintergrund zu klren. Wird hier bestimmt nicht jeden interessieren.
Bei den Uni-Terminen bin ich mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich glaube am 12.08. ist der Versand der Bescheide und dann den Montag darauf kann ich mir eine ca. 10tgige Einschreibefrist vorstellen. Knnte also etwas Eurem Urlaub in die Quere kommen.
Also, wir finden sicher was passendes. Mal abwarten wie es bei famulant ist und vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand hinzu. 
Bis die Tage!

----------


## cannes2015

Hallo Leute,
hab den Thread berflogen.
Habe im WS 2014 mit ber 40 Jahren Humanmed. in Mnchen begonnen und nach zwei Wochen abgebrochen, weil inkompatibel mit meinem Nebenjob. Bin eingeschrieben und wrde gerne nach diesem Reset im WS 2015 neustarten. Hatte nach Abi vor zwanzig Jahren bereits einen Studienplatz, ging damals durch schwierige Fam.Verhltnisse einfach nicht. Konnte es aber nie vergessen. Vielleicht kann ich auch zum Anfang euch ein paar Tipps geben. Wrd mich freuen, wenn sich jmd. meldet, der in meinem Alter ist und dem es auch so geht... :bhh:

----------


## hoppel228

@cannes: Hab keine Erfahrungswerte zum Beitragen: Aber chaka, du packst das: Aller guten Dinge sind 3.  :bhh:

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Cannes!Geht das, dass du in diesem WS von Neuem beginnst.?willkommen im Oldie-Club  ! Wieviel hast neben dem Studium gearbeitet? Ich bin momentan auch etwas verunsichert, wahrscheinlich ist 50% arbeiten zuviel... Du bist anscheinend aus Mnchen, oder? Wir werden uns bald mal treffen, falls du auch Interesse hast kannst du deine private Nachrichtenfunktion freischalten, dann melden wir uns. Schne Gre, kk1909

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Cannes!Geht das, dass du in diesem WS von Neuem beginnst.?willkommen im Oldie-Club  😉! Wieviel hast neben dem Studium gearbeitet? Ich bin momentan auch etwas verunsichert, wahrscheinlich ist 50% arbeiten zuviel... Du bist anscheinend aus Mnchen, oder? Wir werden uns bald mal treffen, falls du auch Interesse hast kannst du deine private Nachrichtenfunktion freischalten, dann melden wir uns. Schne Gre, kk1909

----------


## cannes2015

Hallo kk, hoppel und ihr anderen,
mein Studienplatz in Mnchen ist sicher.....
kk, 50% sind m. E. zuviel, 20 Stunden auch nicht ohne.
Bei mir ist es wegen festen Arbeitszeiten unter der Woche gescheitert. Das schwierige ist, dass der Plan jede Woche variiert und auch erst kurz vor knapp freigeschaltet wird. Zwischen den Kursen zu switchen geht nicht, laut Dekanat.
Ich wrd mich wahnsinnig gerne treffen mit euch. Mich treibt ebe dieser Punkt Alter (werde gut 50 sein, bis ich fertig bin) und Nebebjob um. Ohne Arbeit kaum mglich, dh nicht viel lnger als ein Semester. Ist schon sehr lernaufwendig und das wird nicht wirklich weniger. Bin wie gesagt aus Mnchen.
Wie kann ich diese private Mailfunktion freischalten, schreibe bers Smartphone und habe nix gefunden??
Kk, hoppel, erstmal Danke fr eure Meldungen,
VG

----------


## cannes2015

Legt euch alle vor Studienbeginn einen vernnftigen Internetzugang ubd Drucker zu, weil smtlich Skripte etc. online laufen..ich komm ja auch nicht so aus der digitalen Generation und war darauf nicht wirklich eingestellt, manche Unterlagen, zB Histo, waren gar nicht so leicht zu orten, weil diese zB ber die Uni Hannover bereitgestellt waren. Und fr Anatomie gibts auch ein Lernprogramn, was man sich gg. Bezahlung runterladen sollte. Ich fand gerade die ersten Wochen, auch mit der Einteilung in die praktischen Kurse auch durch die extrem hohe Studentenzahl, sehr wirr. Und bei den Vorlesungen muss man auch frher dasein, wenn man sich bertragungshrsaal begeben will (Videoleinwand). Eine Platzreservierungsgruppe hat sich als sehr praktisch erwiesen. Was den Abatomieatlas angeht weiss ich nicht, ob man hier klare Namen nennen darf??? Richtet sich nmlich auch nach dem Prof.???
Auch die Geschichte mit dem Prpset fand ich umstndlich, wenn man, wie ich, nicht in der Einfhrungswoche war. Auch zum Thema Platz im Mikroskopierkurs htte ich einen Tipp. Und einen Ausweis fr die med. Lesehalle solltet ihr euch schon vorher besorgen. Die ganze Drumherumorganisation macht den Anfang nicht leichter, also viel schon vorher organisieren...B-)
Sagt mir das doch bitte nit dem Freischalten der privaten Mailfunktion,
Lg

----------


## cannes2015

Achja, vom Lernen mit lteren Anatomieatlanten wird von der Kursleitung abgeraten, aber ltere Ausgaben sind grade fr den Prpkurs, wo es mal etwas matschig wird.....durchaus nutzbar. Beim Fotoatlas Anatomie gibts die gnstigere Version in der benachbarten MedBuchhandlung, besser, aber teurer ist der Rohen/Schattauer. Fr Chemie ist der Zeeck empfehlenswert, fr einen Ersteinstieg aber happig. Zum Reinkommen gibts auch die Basics- Bcher. Das meiste ist in der med. Lesehalle in grere Menge ausleihbar, besser nich vor SemBeginn, weil sonst alles vergriffen. Und besorgt euch Buntstifte, mitmalen bei Histo ist erforderlich!!
Lg

----------


## cannes2015

Mchte nicht berschlau wirken, aber das sind so viele kleinere Dinge, auf die ich nicht so eingestellt war und die den Start erschwert haben.... :hmmm...:

----------


## Solara

Hat sich Mnchen so verndert? Was ist denn die Begrndung dafr, dass man ltere Atlanten nicht verwenden sollte? Mir war immer egal, was irgendwer empfohlen hat, sinnvoller war immer, ob ich dieses und jenes Buch brauchbar fand oder nicht.

Einfhrungswoche ist aber wirklich sinnvoll, ich habe dafr Urlaub genommen damals ...

----------


## Krtino

Hmm.. Ich studiere nicht in Mnchen aber man braucht nie die neuste Auflage..vorletzte und gebraucht tut es auch sehr gut. Wenn ein Prof sowas behauptet wrde ich gucken ob er nicht der Autor des ach so tollen neuen Buchs ist und dann sollte klar sein woher der Wind weht.

Und am Rand: Platzbesetzer vor allem in einem sehr kleinen Hrsaal haben sich bei uns teilweise ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht. Aber das kann ja anders sein.....

----------


## hoppel228

PN-Aktivierung: Du gehst auf "Aktionen" (re. oben in der Leiste), whlst "Einstellungen" aus, dann unter "Mein Benutzerkonto" (li. auf der Seite) auf "Einstellungen ndern" und scrollst runter bis zu "PN aktivieren"

----------


## Miss_H

> Legt euch alle vor Studienbeginn einen vernnftigen Internetzugang ubd Drucker zu, weil smtlich Skripte etc. online laufen..ich komm ja auch nicht so aus der digitalen Generation und war darauf nicht wirklich eingestellt, manche Unterlagen, zB Histo, waren gar nicht so leicht zu orten, weil diese zB ber die Uni Hannover bereitgestellt waren.


Dazu wrde ich sagen jeder lernt anders, man muss es also selber wissen. Wann war das mit Histo denn so? Also bei mir (2011) war es nicht so schwer alles zu finden, ansonsten hat man ja noch Mitstudenten. 




> Und fr Anatomie gibts auch ein Lernprogramn, was man sich gg. Bezahlung runterladen sollte.


Bei mir war es noch kostenlos, daher habe ich es genutzt und fand es auch gut. Aber man kann genau so gut aus dem Anatomieatlas/buch lernen.




> Und bei den Vorlesungen muss man auch frher dasein, wenn man sich bertragungshrsaal begeben will (Videoleinwand). Eine Platzreservierungsgruppe hat sich als sehr praktisch erwiesen.





> Und am Rand: Platzbesetzer vor allem in einem sehr kleinen Hrsaal haben sich bei uns teilweise ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht. Aber das kann ja anders sein.....


Man macht sich auch in Mnchen damit unbeliebt. Ich war immer richtig pissig, wenn ich 20 Minuten vor Vorlesungsbeginn da war und keinen Platz bekommen habe, weil mal wieder 5 Leute fr 25 Leute Pltze frei halten. Mal einen Platz freihalten ist ok, aber mir als 2 pro Person geht mal so gar nicht! 




> Was den Abatomieatlas angeht weiss ich nicht, ob man hier klare Namen nennen darf??? Richtet sich nmlich auch nach dem Prof.???


Na klar darfst du sagen, dass der Anatomieprof den Sobotta mitgeschrieben hat. Ich hatte den Sobotta und habe ihn nach der Vorklinik direkt verkauft. Viele fanden Prometeus besser. Aber wie immer gilt: Selbst ein Bild von der Lage machen. 




> Auch die Geschichte mit dem Prpset fand ich umstndlich, wenn man, wie ich, nicht in der Einfhrungswoche war.


Wir mussten nichts besorgen, bei uns wurde alles gestellt. 




> Und einen Ausweis fr die med. Lesehalle solltet ihr euch schon vorher besorgen.


Das ist sehr sinnvoll, dann kann man sich auch schonmal Bcher anschauen/ausleihen. 




> Achja, vom Lernen mit lteren Anatomieatlanten wird von der Kursleitung abgeraten, aber ltere Ausgaben sind grade fr den Prpkurs, wo es mal etwas matschig wird.....durchaus nutzbar. Beim Fotoatlas Anatomie gibts die gnstigere Version in der benachbarten MedBuchhandlung, besser, aber teurer ist der Rohen/Schattauer.


Ist das so? Uns wurde nicht abgeraten, uns wurde nur gesagt, dass der alte Sobotta halt nur wenig Text enthlt. Bei uns gab es an jedem Prptisch einen Atlas. Der wurde damals aus Studiengebhren bezahlt. Vielleicht hat sich das gendert. Dafr reicht auf jeden Fall eine Uraltausgabe. Nichts ist so unverndert geblieben wie Anatomie. Fotoatlas ist nett, aber braucht man nicht. 




> Fr Chemie ist der Zeeck empfehlenswert, fr einen Ersteinstieg aber happig. Zum Reinkommen gibts auch die Basics- Bcher.


Ich habe kein Chemie in Mnchen gemacht, aber ist das wirklich ntig? Ich habe nie gehrt, dass Leute an Chemie scheitern. Der Zeeck ist eher zu viel des Guten. 




> Und besorgt euch Buntstifte, mitmalen bei Histo ist erforderlich!!


Mitmalen ja, Buntstifte nein. Zumindest zu meiner Zeit. 

Und ganz zum Schluss das Wichtigste: Lasst euch nicht verrckt machen!

----------


## davo

Das Allerwichtigste: Mitglied in der Facebook-Gruppe des eigenen Semesters sein. Das macht ALLES andere (wie bekomme ich Zugang zu den Histo-Unterlagen, welches Lehrbuch ist am besten, usw.) VIEL einfacher.

Teilnahme an der Einfhrungswoche ist IMHO auch absolut essentiell - die lteren Studenten, die guten Kontakt zu ihren Kommilitonen haben, tun sich meiner Erfahrung nach VIEL einfacher im Studium (gerade was die ganzen organisatorischen Sachen angeht) als die lteren Studenten, die eher Einzelgnger sind. Gute Vernetzung ist die halbe Miete!

Dass es noch Menschen ohne Computer und Internetzugang gibt, htte ich mir nicht gedacht  ::-oopss:  Aber einen Drucker braucht man nicht unbedingt, man kann ja auch sehr billig an der Uni oder in Copyshops kopieren.

Gerade beim Anatomie-Atlas ist die Auflage nun wirklich vllig egal. Und viele gar nicht so alte Atlanten, wie etwa den Sobotta in einem Band (21. bzw. 22. Auflage) gibts sehr gnstig (in diesem Fall gebraucht um €30 oder noch weniger). Der Tillmann-Atlas kostet sogar neu nur €35. Hab auch gerade gesehen, dass es den Gray's-Atlas neu fr nur €18 Euro gibt  :EEK!:  Den kenn ich zwar nicht nher, aber auf den ersten Blick schaut der auch gut aus. Auerdem gibts ja auch die Bib - ich kenne manche Studenten die sich, bis auf einen Atlas, in vier Semestern erfolgreichem Studium kein einziges Buch gekauft haben.

Bei den Vorlesungen muss man auch sehr kritisch drber nachdenken, ob sich der Besuch lohnt. Gerade wenn man Zeit- bzw. Geldprobleme hat.

Gerade in Chemie zahlt sich, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ein lngeres Buch aus. V.a. ein Buch, das kein klassisches Uni-Lehrbuch ist, sondern eines, das alles Schritt fr Schritt erklrt, wie z.B. "(Organische) Chemie fr Ahnungslose" von Standhartinger oder "Chemie verstehen/berechnen" von Wawra et al. Das Basics-Buch ist zwar perfekt zum Wiederholen, oder fr Leute, die bereits eine Ahnung haben, aber zum erstmaligen Lernen wrde ich es eben gerade nicht verwenden.

Du solltest dich denke ich unbedingt mit lteren Studenten vernetzen, die bereits mehrere Semester lang erfolgreich studiert und nebenbei gearbeitet haben, denn manches von dem was du schreibst macht auf mich einen etwas seltsamen/unbeholfenen Eindruck. Ich denke, dass du zuerst einmal eine realistische Lsung in Sachen Finanzierung finden musst, und dann sorgfltig berlegen musst, wie du dein Studium gut organisierst.

----------


## JellyBelly123

Fr mich hrt sich das bei cannes2015 eher nach unzureichender Vorbereitung auf das Studium an. Klar muss man doppelt "auf Zack" sein wenn man nicht alle VL etc besuchen kann weil man nebenbei einfach noch 20stunden arbeiten muss, das sollte einem vorher auch bewusst sein. Da sollte man vll schonmal vor Semesterbeginn alle Skripte besorgen oder die Formalia des Kurses begutachten. 
Ich finde sowas selbstverstndlich. 
Dass ein Halbtagsjob neben dem Studium nicht umsetzbar ist wenn dieser jeden Tag von 9-13Uhr luft sollte jedem klar sein, aber man kann sich ja auch vorher mal den Stundenplan der jeweiligen Uni vorher ansehen und schauen ob das mit dem Job passt. 
Das war fr mich immer selbstverstndlich bevor ich mich bei den Unis beworben habe. 
Man muss eben gut vorbereitet und gut strukturiert sein und dann denke ich hat man eine reelle Chance das Studium neben dem Job zu schaffen.

----------


## cannes2015

Nach Sichtung eurer Beitrge:
- Seltsam...???!
- Ich habe MEINE Erfahrungen an der LMU weitergegeben
- der Stundenplan ist, bis auf wenige Tage vorher, nicht einsehbar. Damit auch Nebenjobs nicht vllig planbar. Die Rede war auch nicht von 09-13.00 h
- Gestellt wird an Mitteln nichts mehr
- Bcherauswahl ist sicher zu diskutieren.....
-meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf jmd. der/die an der LMU beginnen mchte
- das Anatomieprogramm ist zahlungspflichtig
- Teil der Skripte mit Verzgerung eingestellt bzw. irgendwie an der Uni Hannover zu fischen
So weit.
Leider ist die Diskussion wohl auch durch meine Beitrge in eine andere Richtung gegangen.
Eigentlich ging es um den Austausch mit Studienbeginnern um die 40 in Mnchen im WS 2015 und wie ihr mit den Altersaussichten und der Unterbringung von Jobs umgeht, da uns ja leider nicht mehr der Service der Eltern untersttzt. Davon gehe ich aus.

----------


## Miss_H

> - Ich habe MEINE Erfahrungen an der LMU weitergegeben


Und ich meine. Ist doch alles vllig ok.

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Eigentlich ging es um den Austausch mit Studienbeginnern um die 40 in Mnchen im WS 2015 und wie ihr mit den Altersaussichten und der Unterbringung von Jobs umgeht, da uns ja leider nicht mehr der Service der Eltern untersttzt. Davon gehe ich aus.


Nicht Mnchen, und nicht 40, aber mit 35 begonnen und seit letzter Woche rztin.
Ich habe das gesamte Studium im alten Bro-Job auf halber Stelle (= 20 Std./Woche) weitergearbeitet. Das ging dank flexiblem Arbeitgeber ganz gut, auch wenn es manchmal doch sehr chaotisch war. Da auch in Hamburg der Stundenplan wchentlich wechselte, musste ich jede Woche zu anderen Zeiten arbeiten.
Mit starren Arbeitszeiten htte ich das nicht hinbekommen. Weiterhin habe keine Vorlesungen, sondern nur die Pflichtveranstaltungen besucht und durch Teilzeit-PJ und Doktorarbeit ein Jahr lnger gebraucht.

Soll heien, es geht auch in unserem Alter, seinen Lebensunterhalt whrend des Studiums alleine zu bestreiten, wenn die Rahmenbedingungen stimmen.

Ich wnsche Euch Oldies einen guten Start und starke Nerven - vor allem in der Anatomie-Zeit. Viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Solara

Cannes, genau wie MissH spreche ich natrlich aus Erfahrung an deiner Uni. Und unabhngigen Finanzierungskonzepten.

----------


## cannes2015

An alle, die geantwortet haben
ernieundbert....meinen Glckwunsch!!
kk1909...privatmail ist freigeschaltet
solara, miss-h.....und die anderen:
Ich war sicher nicht optimal vorbereitet und dadurch auch verunsichert und irritiert. Und dann habe ich natrlich ausgesprochene Buchempfehlungen fr bare Mnze genommen. Hatte nmlich auch schon lnger vorher einen gebrauchten Sobotta im Netz gekauft.
Und klar sind meine Ansichten sicher recht subjektiv und gerade der Semesterbeginn im Ersten bringt auch viel Verwirrung, bis mal weiss, wie der Hase luft...
Trotzdem habe ich alle Beitrge mit groem Interesse gelesen und eureErfahrungen relativieren auch wieder die meinigen... :hmmm...: 
Das mit dem Platzreservieren  war mir so vorher nicht klar, also stimme ich da doch sehr zu.

----------


## cannes2015

Hast du von Beginn an die Vorlesungen ausgelassen oder erst spter?

----------


## cannes2015

Sorry, die Frage ist an ernieundbert123 gerichtet...

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Hast du von Beginn an die Vorlesungen ausgelassen oder erst spter?


So ziemlich von Anfang an. Waren zwei Grnde: zum einen haben mir die Vorlesungen nix gebracht, habe den Stoff dann vor- oder nachgeholt.
Zum anderen passte es einfach zeitlich nicht. Oft lagen zwischen Vorlesung und Pflicht-Seminar einige Stunden, da bin ich dann lieber arbeiten gegangen.

Rckblickend kann ich sagen, dass das Studium auch ohne Vorlesungen gut machbar ist, wenn der Stoff trotzdem erarbeitet wird. Ich war whrend des Studiums sehr diszipliniert und habe wirklich viel gelernt (musste in meinem Alter ja nicht mehr so oft feiern), aber eben zu den Zeiten, die mir gepasst haben - und so ging das auch gut ohne Vorlesungen.

----------


## famulant

Hei toll .... dann sind wir jetzt schon vier um die vierzig im ersten semester. Wenn das so weitergeht uebernehmen wir die mehrheit  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich schlage vor wir sollten auch ein paar um die 30 noch mit aufnehmen ... gibts hier noch irgendwelche heimlichen mitleser die interesse haben? 

Cannes wir haben schon ein treffen ausgemacht fuer ende juli. Wenn du die pm funktion freigeschaltet hast koennen wir ja naeheres besprechen.

Vg

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Solara, Krtino, Mission, davo und JellyBelly, vielen Dank fr eure Tips! 
@ernieundbert, herzlichen Glckwunsch und Respekt von meiner Seite, dass du es geschafft hast! Hast du schon eine Stelle? Alles Gute fr den Start! 
@famulant, gute Idee von dir, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch Lust sich uns anzuschlieen! 
Einen schnen sonnigen Tag noch euch allen!

----------


## ernieundbert123

> @ernieundbert, herzlichen Glckwunsch und Respekt von meiner Seite, dass du es geschafft hast! Hast du schon eine Stelle? Alles Gute fr den Start!


Danke! 
N, habe mich noch nicht um Job gekmmert - habe nchste Woche noch Verteidigung der Doktorarbeit, das warte ich noch ab. Und dann mache ich mir einen schnen Sommer. Ich habe ja nur eine Teilzeit-Stelle, da gnne ich mir mal ein wenig Freizeit  :Smilie:  Zum Herbst soll es dann losgehen.

An Euch alle nochmal, also an alle Oldies: ich wrde es immer wieder tun, auch wenn es nicht immer einfach war. Ist alles machbar!

----------


## cannes2015

@kk, famulant....
Es wre schn, wenn ich an eurem Treffen "um die 40 und Beginn an der LM" teilnehmen knnte.
Die PM-Funktion ist freigeschaltet.
VG

----------


## cannes2015

LM, meinte LMU...

----------


## Melli7

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe zwar nicht vor in Mnchen zu studieren, aber werde im Sommer 37 und da mich der Gedanke Medizin zu studieren einfach nicht los lsst, werde ich es auf jeden Fall versuchen! Werde auch nebenher arbeiten und hoffe, dass das alles so klappt. Ich werde mich fr das SS 2016 bewerben und will nach Mainz! Ich freue mich riesig darber, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe und dass es noch mehr Leute gibt, die ebenfalls die 30 schon hinter sich haben. Das macht Mut! Ich wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg!

----------


## Solara

Nochmal zum Mutmachen - es gibt immer viele ltere, die studieren (und auch erfolgreich abschlieen) - und die finde auch problemlos eine guten Job, auch in begehrten Fchern. Viel Spa und gutes Durchhaltevermgen!!

----------


## Kaujoc

@cannes2015 Servus! Wie kk1909 und famulant bereits erwhnt haben, planen wir am 31.07.15 ein kleines Treffen! Wre toll, wenn Du dabei bist! Bin da der "dritte im Bunde"!
Dank fr Deine ersten Hinweise und Tipps...war vielleicht fr den Anfang etwas zu viel bzw. ging zu sehr ins Detail. Jellybelly, davo und hoppel liegen da sicherlich richtig, dass solche Dinge in der Einfhrungswoche geklrt werden bzw. sollte vorab die Finanzierung recht gut stehen. 
Eine gewisse Vernetzung ist ja fast schon unabdingbar. "medi-board" ist ja tot. Luft nun alles nur noch ber facebook?

Mich wrde interessieren, was Du jetzt nebenjobtechnisch - im 2. Anlauf - konkret anders machen willst? Sehe das wie Du. Mit der Finanzierung steht und fllt alles. Von meinen ursprnglichen 30h bin ich natrlich weg. Ist vllig utopisch. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass ich mindestens 2x/Woche bis 18 oder gar 20Uhr an der Uni bin-im wchentlichen Wechsel-muss mein Nebenjob seeehhhr flexibel sein, evtl.ins Wochenende reingehen. Momentan habe ich gute Chancen "home-office" einzubauen und Aussicht auf Bereitschaftsdienste. Wobei es aber auch vllig sinnlos ist, vllig schlaflos am nchsten Tag an der Uni zu erscheinen. 
Die Balance zwischen einem etwas abgespeckten Lebensstandard, gengend Freiraum zum Lernen und eine gewisse Flexibilitt im Nebenerwerb, die auch noch Hobbys und Verpflichtungen im privaten Bereich zulsst...das zu finden gleicht fast schon der Stecknadel...
Trotzdem bin ich guter Dinge.


Und von mir auch mal groen Dank an alle anderen Foristen hier, die so viel Zuspruch verteilen! 
Tut gut!

----------


## cannes2015

Nochmal an alle....
@Solara, Davo, jellybelly, missh.....
die Reaktion auf meine Erfahrungen zum Beginn in Mnchen schienen euch eher etwas seltsam....Ich hab auch alles nochmal nachwirken lassen. Letztlich gab es zu v. a. Bchern Empfehlungen, an die ich wohl eher dachte, man solle sich dran halten und ich hab das auch fr bare Mnze genommen. Ich selbst habe schon lnger vor Beginn mit Physiologie und Chemie fr Dummies begonnen, bin dann aber auf die Basicreihe umgestiegen, weil ich dachte das wre besser. Letztendlich finde ich alles dadrin fr ohne Vorkenntnisse - wie mich - happig. Der Zeeck wurde mir dringend angeraten. In meine Augen aber auch happig. Ich dachte auch, man msse mit den auf drei Bnde verteilten neuen Atlanten von Prometheus/Sobotta arbeiten. Von den lteren Auflagen riet der Prof ab. Der aber natrlich dazu das neue Anatomiebegleitbuch neu mitaufgelegt hatte.... Meine Beitrge waren so, wie ich es empfunden hatte obwohl ihr die ja wohl als etwas unbedarft eingestuft hattet...... Ich mchte nicht als bld darstehen und akzeptiere andere Absichten, habe jetzt aber doch so bisschen das Gefhl, mich nochmal erklren zu  mssen, daher dieser Beitrag. Ich habe aber das Studium auch nicht perfekt vorbereiten knnen...
Den Begriff "pissig" wg . des Platzreservierens kann ich jetzt auch vllig nachvollziehen. Im brigen bezog sich alles wirklich auch nur auf die ersten Wochen des Studiums und ich denke nach spt. dem ersten Semester ist man schlauer und entwickelt ehet die Ansicht, sich nicht planmig an die Vorgaben zu halten
Und dazu eine ganz konkrete Frage an euch: wad den Anatomieatlas angeht. Reicht es aus, mit einet lteren Ausgabe (zwei/einbndiger Sobotta) zu lernen oder ist man erheblich im Nachteil, wenn man nicht mit einet neuen dreibndigen lernt. Ob Prometheus oder Sobotta ist nicht wichtig??
@ernieund bert: Warst du lerntechnisch eher Einzelkmpfer und wie warst du mit deinen Mitstudenten im Kontakt, wenn du die anderen nur bei den Pflichtsachen gesehen hast? Wrde mich sehr intetessieren
@kk, hoppel, famulant und auch jeden anderen: Ich wrde gerne an eurem umdie40Treffen teilnehmen. Oder bin ich jetzt raus durch meine Kommentare. Habe so bichen ein komisches Gefhl. Sagt mir einfach was Sache ist. Ich htte sehr gerne von allen, aber besonders auch von den umdie40gern nochmal gerne eine Meinung zu der Tatsache, dass ich mind. 51bis 52 sein werde, wenn ich fertig bin. Fr mich wre es nicht wichtig, noch eine groe Karriere hinzulegen, ich wrde einfach gerne als Arztin arbeiten. Diese 50 sind eben so die Frage, die mich hin- und herreit, weil es ja dich so eine etwas prgnante Zahl ist, anders als 45. Und natrlich nicht das gngige Berufsstartalter....
Meine Tips zu Mnchen waren auch nur gut gemeint.
Bin gespannt auf alle Antworten......

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Cannes2015, hab dir eine Nachricht geschickt. 
Vielen Dank fr den Zuspruch an euch! Das macht wirklich Mut!

----------


## cannes2015

Hallo kaujoc, 
Danke erstmal, jetzt ein Teil meines Beitrages hinfllig. Ich mach mir da auch immer schnell Gedanken, etwas falsch gemacht zu haben und bin der Mensch, der probiert, das einfach auszusprechen....
Ich bin hnderingend auf der Suche nach einem neuen Nebenjob.Habe bisher 4mal pro Woche nachmittags gearbeitet. Hatte auch beim Dekanat vorzeitig darum gebeten, mich mglichst so einzuteilen, dass es diese jeweils knapp drei Stunden am Tag nicht betrifft. Im Endeffekt wurdedas bercksichtigt, aber es waren dann bis Ende 2014 um die 6 Termine, was bei meiner Arbeit (kleiner Betrieb, Kundenkontakt) und meinem Chef nicht ging. Es waren halt alle dises Geschichten mit Anwesenheitspflicht, an denen man auch nicht oft fehlen durfte. Ich fand auch, dass es beim Prpkurs wichtig isr, da zu sein. Und auch im Mikroskopiersaal. Mein ganzes Leben ist allerdings auch nicht so glatt gelaufen, dass ich jetzt so beliebige Jobmglichkeiten htte. Sonst wr mir die Umsetzung des Studiums ja auch frher eingefallen...Ich denke, dass feste Arbeitszeiten nachmittags oder am frhen Abend kollidieren, weil die praktischen Sachen eben in dieser Zeit liegen. An wenigen Tagen war auch sptnachmittags frei, dafr dann nochmal was um 19.00 h. Ich komme allerdings auch beruflich und vom Abi her aus einem Bereich, der mit Bio/ Chemie und Naturwissenschaften fast nichts zu tun hatte. Hatte vor ungefhr 30 Jahren kurz Latein, aber bis auf allgemein angewandte Begriffe ist da nix hngengeblieben. Und so musste ich dann im Anatomieatlas die ganzen um das Bild gespickten Termini erstmal "bersetzen". Und so glaube ich eben, dass ich schon einen erhhten Lernaufwand haben werde, bei dem eben nur bedingt Zwei frs Arbeiten ist. Optimal, klingt bei die bichen so mit dem HomeOffice, ist natrlich, wenn man sich die Zeit frei whlen kann? Ist das bei dir unabhngig davon? Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich, wenn das Uniprogramm durch war, schon wusste, dass ich den Abend zum Lernen brauche. Die Option nach der Uni nachmittags zu arbeiten, um dann nach einigen Stunden wieder unter Zeitdruck zu einem Sptprogramm im die Uni zu dsen, ging nicht, weil mir das zuviel war. Gut ist es sicher etwas zu haben, was man auf Freitagnachmittag oder Samstag schieben kann. Fr mich ist derzeit die Option, solang ich nichts passendes finde, erstmalohne Job durchzukommen. Ich muss aberdazusagen, dass ich keine Familie habe, die ich versorgen muss. Auf Dauer ohne Nebenjob gehts nicht. Bin allerdings auch bereit, Samstag ganztags im Supermarkt zu arbeiten. Ich bewundere, wie ernieundbert das geschafft hat, glaube aber soviel Zeit zum Lernen zu bentigen, dass Arbeit auch nur begrenzt geht. Auch wenn man probiert, Bcher weitmglichst auszuleihen, sind diese ja auch nicht so billig, sprich es wird Geld bentigt. Je mehr man arbeitet und zwischen Job und Lernen switcht, umso belastbarer denke ich, sollte man sein. Mein derzeitiger Job geht nicht, ich habe aber eine davon unabhngige Quelle, mit der ich so gerade ber die Runden kommen wrde. Aber jeglich Extras sind da nicht mit drin. Ich hoffe, irgendwas anderes zu finden, abet kalkuliere schon ein, doch mal mehr Zeit frs Lernen als frs Arbeiten zu bentigen.
Ich denke, dass man auch nach dem ersten Semester sein eigenes Lernverhalten besser un sich dann arbeitsmig anpassen kann. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man nach der Vorklinik mehr Spielraum hat, weiss aber nicht, ob das stimmt.
So weit, LG

----------


## cannes2015

kk, Danke fr die Info, das beruhigt mich.... :bhh:

----------


## cannes2015

Tschuldige, leider der falsche Smiley, der jetzt gar nicht passt

----------


## AlexStudent

Guten Morgen, 
was die Atlanten angeht: Uns in HD wurde der Prometheus  nahegelegt, alles drin, was gebraucht wird. Ich selbst habe mit der vorletzten Auflage gearbeitet, war kein Problem. Als Ergnzung wurde noch Anatomie der Dualen Reihe empfohlen, insbesondere wegen Kopf / Hals und den Nervenbahnen. Dort habe ich zwar die 1. Auflage, war auch kein Problem. Mehr brauchte es nicht. 

Ach so: und natrlich die VL-Unterlagen der Dozenten nicht vergessen. Die waren teilweise so gut, dass sich gut aus diesen lernen lie.

Ergnzend hatte ich mir, da ich viel mit der Bahn fahre, die Prometheus Karten App zugelegt, htte aber nicht sein mssen... 

Gre, Alex

----------


## Spark

Naja, ich fand beim ersten Lesen auch: was hattest Du denn gedacht? Nicht bs gemeint ;)

Mein Respekt vor dem (auch spten) Medizinstudium war riesengross. Im Leben nicht htte ich "mal sehen was da auf mich zukommt" praktiziert. Ich hatte mir bereits ein Jahr vorher organisatorische Infos sowie die Stundenplne und deren hufige Wechsel (das ist normal!) angesehen und eine Uni gewhlt die fr mich in jeder Hinsicht gnstiger war (auch gnstige Stadt). Kam zu dem Schluss dass das ganze einfach eine Vollzeitbeschftigung ist. "Andere jobben ja auch" ist bei Medizin kein Argument, ich halte dies fr eines der paar Fcher wo es einen entscheidenden Vorteil bietet wenn man zumindest in der Vorklinik voll fokussiert ist. Habe dann das Jahr noch krftig gespart um die ersten beiden Semester gar nicht arbeiten zu mssen.

Nach dem ersten Jahr hatte ich genug Uni-Routine um einen Job einzubauen - aber auch nur weil ich 2 Wochenenden im Monat im alten Job Schicht arbeiten konnte. In den Ferien hab ich dann jeweils geklotzt. Wenn ich auf mehr Stunden angewiesen gewesen ware, htte ich mir ein Jahr sparen mehr gegnnt oder einen Kredit erwogen.

Nee , ich will mich hier keinesfalls selbst beweihruchern dass ich so toll bin. Halte es vielmehr fr das Minimum, so etwas gut vorzubereiten, was im brigen an Infos und Organisationsschritten noch weit weniger zeitraubend ist als eine kleine Klausur oder auch die tgliche Selbstverwaltung im spteren Beruf - ich glaube ich hab an einem Tag alles angefordert/eingeholt was ich brauchte und dann kurz vor Semesterbeginn an 2-3 Tagen alles abgeklappert was formal zu erledigen war? Medizinstudium und nennenswert nebenher arbeiten ist ein wirklich ambitioniertes Vorhaben, das kann Dich nicht berrascht haben. 

Finde es aber sehr gut dass Du so unverdrossen wieder aufs Pferd kletterst. Lsst sich schon alles machen.

----------


## ernieundbert123

> @ernieund bert: Warst du lerntechnisch eher Einzelkmpfer und wie warst du mit deinen Mitstudenten im Kontakt, wenn du die anderen nur bei den Pflichtsachen gesehen hast? Wrde mich sehr intetessieren


Ich war ein Einzelkmpfer, hat aber auch ein Semester gedauert, bis ich das gemerkt habe. Ich habe mir vor dem Studium einen groen Schreibtisch gekauft und im 1. Semester mit Kommilitonen gelernt. Ging fr mich gar nicht. Ich kam aber im 1. Semester insgesamt nicht klar - ich wusste einfach nicht, wie ich lernen sollte. Rausschreiben? Nicht rausschreiben? Lerngruppe? Nicht Lerngruppe? Ich war einfach zu lange aus dem Lernen raus und habe dann auch einige Klausuren doppelt geschrieben.

Ab dem 2. Semester hatte ich es dann fr mich raus: keine Lerngruppe, keine Vorlesungen (Themen dafr diszipliniert zu Hause gelernt), kein Rausschreiben, kein Schreibtisch. So habe ich ab dem 2. Semester alleine  in der rechten Couchecke gelmmelt und viel Trash TV nebenbei geschaut. Sicherlich nicht die typische Lernart, aber die einzige, die bei mir funktioniert hat. Hat so auch mit Examen und Doktorarbeit geklappt.

Schlussendlich wirst Du selber dahinter steigen, welcher Lerntyp Du bist.

Und zum Thema Terminologie, Chemie und Physik: Termi ist ein Selbstgnger, da brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken machen. Fr Chemie und Physik habe ich mir rechtzeitig Nachhilfe aus den jeweiligen Instituten genommen, da ich wusste, alleine schaffe ich das nicht, weder mit MediLearn-Skripten noch mit Zeeck oder sonst was. Und mit Nachhilfe ging das dann auch gut.

Und der Kontakt zu den jungen Kommilitonen war gut - aber halt nur in den Seminaren. Feiern waren wir nicht gemeinsam, daran htten beide Seiten kein groes Interesse gehabt  :Smilie:  Und mit den anderen lteren Ex-Kommilitonen bin ich heute noch befreundet, aber wir haben nicht zusammen gelernt.

Das grte Problem scheint bei Dir ja die Jobsuche zu sein. Ich wnsche Dir, dass Du einen flexiblen Job findest, der Dir das Studium ermglicht!

----------


## Spark

Couch, Trash-TV und Nachhilfe - STYLER!  :Rock:

----------


## ernieundbert123

> Couch, Trash-TV und Nachhilfe - STYLER!


 :Big Grin:  - lmmel gerade wieder auf der Couch, gucke die Undercover-Cops und bereite nebenbei meine Verteidigung fr bermorgen vor. Ist sicherlich nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen ...

----------


## kk1909

@ernieundbert, du kannst auf jeden Fall Multitasking!!!  :Gefllt mir!:  :Gefllt mir!:  :Rock: 
@cannes, hast du die private Nachricht bekommen?

----------


## cannes2015

@Ja, vielen Dank, geht klar!!
@spark: das was du geschrieben hast geht mir schon lnger selbst durch den Kopf, dh erstmal nicht arbeiten, grad was Anatonmie und Biochemie angeht,.....ich schreib demnchst nochmal meh dazu... :bhh: 
@ernieundbert: jetzt schon mal viel Erfolg fr deine Veteidigung!! wie du kontinuierlich diese 20 Std. untergebracht hast finde ich mehr als bewundernswert...und fr die Parties bin ich eh viel zu alt!!
@famulant und andere MUC Oldies VG! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cannes2015

Nochmal @ernieundbert: das mit der Couch und dem TrashTV beruhigt mich eher.....viel lernen ja, aber es muss ja noch was geben, was an der Sache nicht nur bierernst ist. Sei STOLZ auf deinen groen Tag!!

----------


## wischmopp

Liebe zuknftige Mnchner Studenten,
jetzt mchte ich 
auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben  :Grinnnss!: :
Ich war auch 30 bei Studiumsbeginn und bin jetzt seit ber 1Jahr fertig. 
In Vorlesungen war ich nie (trotzdem klappte die Vorklinik gut in Regelzeit).
Atlas hatte ich den Tillmann, weil das der gnstigste war. 
Ansonsten hatte ich in allen Fchern die Thieme Kurzlehrbcher. Super gut verstndlich und hat  gut gereicht.
Ich hatte das ganze Studium ber einen Nebenjob in einer Klinik (Verwaltung), anfangs 6 Stunden die Woche, spter dann 12-18 (phasenweise), whrend dem PJ dann wieder 6.
Ich kann auch gerne Kontaktdaten weitergeben, sollte sich jemand zu diesem Job informieren wollen... Mgliche Arbeitszeiten sind Samstag, Sonn- und Feiertage sowie wochentags von 16.15-21.00 Uhr. Hat bei mir gut geklappt, auch Freizeit War noch genug brig.
Ich wnsche Euch allen einen guten Start, geht das Ganze entspannt an, das wird schon!!!

----------


## cannes2015

Hallo wischmopp,
6 Std. anfangs klingt gut.....
Ich merke so langsam durch den Austausch hier dass fr mich zu Beginn das Arbeiten eher in den Hintergrund treten sollte, weil ich glaube ich die Zeit zum lernen brauche. Und komme auch davon ab, berall das neueste und empfohlenste Buch haben zu mssen. Danke auch fr die anderen Beitrge!
Habe durchaus Interesse an dem Job, den du genannt hast. Wrde mich ber Infos sehr freuen.
@die anderen Oldies in Mnchen, die an der Vorbereitung arbeiten: Hoffe, eure Plne gedeihen und Studienplatzbewerbungen klappen. Bin nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber glaube die ersten Zusagen (v.a. bei massig Wartesemestern) msste Anfang August rausgehen....drck allen die Daumen!
@spark: Mir geht dein Beitrag doch sehr durch den Kopf und fr mich erscheint es fast sinnvoller, vorher nochmal ranzuklotzen. Gerade fr Anatomie und dann bald Biochemie, wo ich mir sicher nich die Zhne ausbeissen werde, geistert dein Ansatz in meine berlegungen. Das mit den 6 Std. von wischmopp wre toll, weil mir das noch machbar ist. Merke so fr mich, dass mehr als 10 Std. nichts fr mich sind. Jeder, der mehr vorhat oder geschafft hat, hat meine Achtung.
@famulant, hoppel: kommt ihr aus med. Berufen?
@kk: was fr dich glaube ich ein Riesenvorteil ist, ist dein Mann, so nachhilfetechnisch und durch deinen Beruf hast du ja auch Vorkenntnisse. Dadurch klappen ja auch vielleicht die 20 Std.
VG

----------


## wischmopp

Cannes2015, hast eine PN...

----------


## Glen Rock

Hi kk1909, famulant etc. Habt Ihr einen Studienplatz bekommen ? Ich bin auch 40+ und wrde mich gern Eurer Gruppe anschliessen  ::-winky: 
Liebe Grsse

----------


## kk1909

Hallo Glen Rock! Glckwunsch zum Studienplatz! Bist du aus Mnchen? Ja, bei mir hat es geklappt! Du bist in unserem Oldie-Club willkommen . Werden uns Mitte /Ende September wieder treffen, ich sage dir Bescheid. Ist deine private Nachrichtenfunktion freigeschaltet? Schne Gre, kk1909

----------


## hoppel228

Beschftigt euch unbedingt schon vor Beginn mit Lernstrategien und wieviel h man effektiv pro Tag lernen kann.  ::-stud: 

Viel Spa.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## cannes2015

Hallo Glenrock....
bin auch im Oldieclub.....
Wie alt bist du denn?
Fngst du in MUC im WS 2016 an?
LG

----------


## famulant

Hi zusammen,

bei mir hats auch geklappt. Juhuu!
@ glenrock herzlich willkommen! Htte nie gedacht, das es so viele Mnchner Oldies gibt  :Grinnnss!: 
An alle heimlichen mitleser die sich bisher ned getraut haben! Ich wrd mal sagen jeder ist willkommen der sich als oldie fhlt. The more the merrier... schreibt uns eine private nachricht wenn ihr mal mit dazu kommen wollt und wir sagen euch bescheid wann und wo wir uns wieder treffen.

----------


## cannes2015

@kk1909,famulant,kaujoc...
Habt ihr alle eure Zusagen??
Treffen wir uns nochmal im September?
@kaujoc..
Zweifel ausgerumt??
@GlenRock....
Einer mehr, freut mich
LG an alle

----------


## cannes2015

Gratulation!!!!!

----------


## kk1909

Bei mir hat es auch geklappt!!!

----------


## bundeskatze

Wrde mich Euch gerne anschlieen, bin 40 und habe auch eine Zusage, freu  :Grinnnss!: 
PM ging bereits an kk1909

Herzliche Gre
bk

----------


## Juergen7633

Hi ihr alle, kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen, wie man private Nachrichten schreibt/empfngt? 
LG

----------


## Nurbanu

Auf's Profil klicken und "Private Nachricht" anklicken.
Aber zuerst mal in den Einstellungen die Funktion aktivieren. Dir kann man keine PN schicken.

----------


## Juergen7633

Danke, Nurbanu. Ich schtze mal, ich komm nur ber PC in meine Einstellungen, in der mobilen Version find ich da nirgends was...

----------


## blaquyyy

> Hallo Leute,
> hab den Thread berflogen.
> Habe im WS 2014 mit ber 40 Jahren Humanmed. in Mnchen begonnen und nach zwei Wochen abgebrochen, weil inkompatibel mit meinem Nebenjob. Bin eingeschrieben und wrde gerne nach diesem Reset im WS 2015 neustarten. Hatte nach Abi vor zwanzig Jahren bereits einen Studienplatz, ging damals durch schwierige Fam.Verhltnisse einfach nicht. Konnte es aber nie vergessen. Vielleicht kann ich auch zum Anfang euch ein paar Tipps geben. Wrd mich freuen, wenn sich jmd. meldet, der in meinem Alter ist und dem es auch so geht...


Hey=) ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob es geht dass man keine oder fast keine kurse besucht und eingeschrieben bleibt? ich studiere ab dem WS in an der LMU LG=)

----------

